# interesting story on a former twin



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/colum..._jerry&id=3224294&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos1

I am pulling for koskie. He was one of my favorite players. [/url]


----------

